# Blue evaps on clearblue/ faint positive??



## kirstyxxx

Hi,

I am new I already have one daughter and I have suspected I may be preg this month.

Did a clearblue today not with FMU and a really faint blue line appeared after 2 minutes. As it was so faint I had the test apart holding up to the light and could still se a faint line.

Now it has dried it has a really blue thin line which is darker on the top (which is where the original lfaint line was more visible).

Are evaps bright blue? It is very thin.

Thanks for any advice or feedback :hug:


----------



## krissi

Evaps don't have colour generally although I have heard blue dye tests can be a bit odd, try again tomorrow with FMU. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Visqueen

I have only heard of evap lines being grey, but I have never used a blue one either.
I would test again.
Good luck 
:hug:


----------



## LoraLoo

I had a very thin, bright blue line, but turned out to be a false positive. Really hope its ur BFP though xxxxx


----------



## mariucha77

I'll try with fMU and a FR test (pink dye)
good luck and hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hve you got a pic hun???

I had a very faint blue line on sunday, i had to take it from case to see it, even then it was extremely faint. It was about the 10 min mark too...........Im pg! 

Did it look like this?

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/aug08hpt010.jpg


----------



## SJK

good luck xx :happydance:


----------



## tansey

I would re-test tomorrow.Good luck!


----------



## jackibodle

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hve you got a pic hun???
> 
> I had a very faint blue line on sunday, i had to take it from case to see it, even then it was extremely faint. It was about the 10 min mark too...........Im pg!
> 
> Did it look like this?
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/aug08hpt010.jpg

-------------------
Hi Jac, I saw this old post with the clear blue faint line test.... did you turn out to be pregnant that time ? I just did the same test and have a really skinny faint vertical line..... Its driving me crazy ! lol
Thanks 
Jacki xx


----------



## mazmaz77

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hve you got a pic hun???
> 
> I had a very faint blue line on sunday, i had to take it from case to see it, even then it was extremely faint. It was about the 10 min mark too...........Im pg!
> 
> Did it look like this?
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/aug08hpt010.jpg

Hi Jackie. I got a line a bit darker than yours about 10 mins too...


----------



## Lilmomma25

This is a little off but I took this one earlier today. Is it a positive or a evap line. I know in the pic its alot darker than real life. Thanks! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







l_f5a5927833384e87b1f8dcc8789f236b.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 241


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

looks positive from here?


----------



## Alterego26

Lilmomma25 said:


> This is a little off but I took this one earlier today. Is it a positive or a evap line. I know in the pic its alot darker than real life. Thanks! :shrug:

I had a test result almost identical to that 4 years ago. 9months later, baby girl. I didn't know anything about evap lines as I hadn't been ttc, and hadn't researched. If you're unsure, wait 5 days and test again. But it looks pos to me!


----------



## Kitten91

Hi Ladies,
I Hope One Of You Can Really Help, Last Week i Took A Clear Blue Pregnancy Test And I Got A Faint Posative Line, I Took Another One Later On In The Day About 2pm - And It Was Negative, So I Decided to Pay A visit To The Nurse At My Doctors Surgery, She Said To Take Another Test on Tuesday That Is Up Coming, I Am Really Nervous And Confused, I Am 18 And Have Been With My Partner a Year, I Have Had hot Flushes And Nausia Every Night For The Last Week between 9 and 11pm And I Keep Going To Bed Early.
My Partner And I Don't Want To Get Ahead of Our Selves, I Have Told My Step Mum About This But No1 Else. 

Any Help Please, I Am Well Nervous


----------



## HayleyJJ

that is a bfp xxx


----------



## amber20

I hope you have your BFP! I didn't want to read and run. I tested with clearblue and equate both with blue dye and got false positives last week. They all showed up within 1 minute also. Tested with a few that were pink dye and all were negative. Started my period today. I wouldn't put alot of trust into the blue dye.


----------



## amber20

After typing all that I saw the pic. It looks more like a BFP than an evap line. Congrats!


----------



## fluterby429

Looks like a :bfp: to me. 

I would def get a pink dye test though. Those blue onese have a really bad rep for false evaps


----------



## annan

hi all i did the same test on weds and had a thin blue line going down went to the docs he said it was a +iv but then i had a light bleed starting on weds night so took a clearblue digi and it came out -iv bleeding has stopped already and hasn't been heavy at all. Should i take another test?????


----------



## mumoffive

Definetly a bfp!!!x


----------



## schnoodle

i would get a pink dye but looks pos to me hun xxx congrats x


----------



## FootieMamma

Hi guys, am new to these forums even though am already a mamma of a beautiful 9 year old daughter!

Have just found my preg test from this morning to be pos, am roughly 5 weeks appaz.
I was dubious about the result, given that i am one week late and have done tests since i was 2 days late. I was wondering though really, am i preg or do u think its an evap line?

Its a very clear blue colour but very thin, although i did a clearblue when i found i was preg with my daughter and it was fainter than this. I did a clearblue test last nite and it was neg and still says neg, but i did this one with FMU and
kept it in the same place but it seems to be positive.

What do u guys think? I think because of the faint pos i had before, and the fact that all my others stayed neg but this one hasnt....i am preg arent i?

see 4yourselves n let me know what u think....


----------



## hoping4babies

how long did it take before you noticed this result?

i would use a pink dye test to be honest.. looks like it could be an evap, but could also be a bfp.


----------



## amber20

mine looked like that and here i am now almost 16 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## FootieMamma

Hey ladies,

Many thanks for replying :flower: , my docs told me first time i was preg that there is no way there is a false positive result, only false negatives.
As i said, i did a test last night and it was negative and no other lines developed and all the other tests i did up to this morning's one were all straight bfn's.
BFP's stay visible in the test window for up to 48hours apparently, but bfn's stay looking negative.

But this one has a vertical line. Its very clearly dark blue and not grey as a evap line would be. I can clearly see the line when i hold it up to the light too.
I think it was about 10mins when i saw the vertical line.

To me it looks positive. The bummer is, is that i cant get to the docs as i am going away monday and its the weekend so might take it to a pharmacist, maybe they can tell me if its a definite positive?

Confoooooooooooosed!!! :shrug:


----------



## hoping4babies

unfortunately blue dye tests DO in fact give false positives. i have seen plenty of them. they just arent very good. if you could get a pink dye test you'll know for sure!


----------



## AW2020

FootieMamma said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Many thanks for replying :flower: , my docs told me first time i was preg that there is no way there is a false positive result, only false negatives.
> As i said, i did a test last night and it was negative and no other lines developed and all the other tests i did up to this morning's one were all straight bfn's.
> BFP's stay visible in the test window for up to 48hours apparently, but bfn's stay looking negative.
> 
> But this one has a vertical line. Its very clearly dark blue and not grey as a evap line would be. I can clearly see the line when i hold it up to the light too.
> I think it was about 10mins when i saw the vertical line.
> 
> To me it looks positive. The bummer is, is that i cant get to the docs as i am going away monday and its the weekend so might take it to a pharmacist, maybe they can tell me if its a definite positive?
> 
> Confoooooooooooosed!!! :shrug:


Were you pregnant? I am looking at the same thing right now on my test...although I am only 7-8dpo- there is def. a blue faint thin line!


----------



## kalanika

My line seems very much like that one. Are u saying it could mean pregnancy?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I tested on clearblue and EPT and got false positives! Goodluck though I'd try a PINK FRER when it turns positive I'd believe it for sure at that point! Mine looked JUST LIKE THAT...and I'm 20dpo and just had blood test and it was negative GOODLUCK :) God bless!


----------



## 2LINESPLEASE

annan said:


> hi all i did the same test on weds and had a thin blue line going down went to the docs he said it was a +iv but then i had a light bleed starting on weds night so took a clearblue digi and it came out -iv bleeding has stopped already and hasn't been heavy at all. Should i take another test?????

yes retest!!!!!


----------



## bethyboo

https://https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=18ca3d4ccb&view=att&th=12e05abd0ab12abe&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw

can anyone help me.. I got a faint blue cross today but then did a digital and a boots test and they both came back BFN. 

Does anyone think this may be a weak BFP? Im going to try another test in the morning but would really like to hear your opinions on this? Im new to all of this.


----------



## bethyboo

did my pic go up?


----------



## bethyboo

ok, here is the pic. what do you all think? im so anxious xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 94


----------



## Ilovehim89

I would try a FRER hunny, that looks like a bfp to me but blue dyes aren't very good, they sometimes give false positives. And digis aren't very sensitive


----------



## Lala1976

Hi! I just came across this thread as I've too done a Clearblue Plus this morning and got a + sign after the 10 minute mark. Not too sure about the evaps, but this looks thick and blue. I was pregnant at the end of last year (sadly m/c Dec 19th) and all my tests were positive AFTER the time limit. I didn't believe I was preggo until I went to the doctor.

Now, here I am again... any ideas ladies? I'm going to get a BETA done tomorrow... just looking for your opinions. I'm apparently 18dpo. Evap or BFP?

Thanks! 

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00060-20110209-1159.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 80









IMG00061-20110209-1200.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 74


----------



## Ilovehim89

Lala1976 said:


> Hi! I just came across this thread as I've too done a Clearblue Plus this morning and got a + sign after the 10 minute mark. Not too sure about the evaps, but this looks thick and blue. I was pregnant at the end of last year (sadly m/c Dec 19th) and all my tests were positive AFTER the time limit. I didn't believe I was preggo until I went to the doctor.
> 
> Now, here I am again... any ideas ladies? I'm going to get a BETA done tomorrow... just looking for your opinions. I'm apparently 18dpo. Evap or BFP?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :dust:

That is thick and blue...looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## Lala1976

Bethyboo - have you retested?

AFM, my tests are still inconclusive. I did a tesco test this morning (pink) :BFN: I also did another CB+ - it's looks like a very faint positive - fainter than yesterday! 

I was too late to call the doctor so no BETA for me until Monday.

Lala x


----------



## MISSSAGA2188

I think its a positive :) I had like 8 negs before I hit my + so I don't believe in false +


----------



## hotflmom

bethyboo said:


> ok, here is the pic. what do you all think? im so anxious xxx

what was the outcome?


----------



## pisces101

I took a clearblue test last night (+/-) and i got a bright blue horizonal line and within 1 or 2 mins a light blue kinda clear vertical line showed up could this be a positive? Im also taking the test early im suppost to start on the 19th so maybe it was faint because of a low hcg level is that possible? any help would be great thanks


----------

